
New Nerve Drugs May Finally Prevent Migraine Headaches - jimsojim
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/new-nerve-drugs-may-finally-prevent-migraine-headaches/
======
tekism
Just curious do we know the company behind this drug? I just did a quick skim
of the article.

